
Born to Build, Not to Play: an Entrepreneur's 'Curse' - garbowza
http://www.nytimes.com/2007/10/28/business/28invent-side.html?ref=business
======
pg
Build = play.

------
nextmoveone
I hope I am 'cursed' with Entrepreneurship.

